# titebond III alternatives



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

polyfilla waterproof pva ok?
stuff i can get in the uk as titebond is hard to get hold of (well it was when i looked last year!)
it is for wall covering in a gecko terarrium


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The best stuff out there is gurilla glue, apply this keeping it damp, and then applying damp soil makes amazing wall covering. Check out last mnths and this moneths PRK (practical reptile keeping) for a guide on it. 

Jay


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> The best stuff out there is gurilla glue, apply this keeping it damp, and then applying damp soil makes amazing wall covering. Check out last mnths and this moneths PRK (practical reptile keeping) for a guide on it.
> 
> Jay


sounds good!
what i did was mix the soil in with the glue and slapped it on, it's like concrete now! was wondering if it is safe for animals (the polyfilla) i used it in a non animal tank.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

In all honestly im not sure, i would assume polyfilla would be animals safe once 100% cured. 

jay


----------

